# interest check



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

So for Whatever reason The Angels Wrath seems to have fizzled out which came as a surprise to me because it seemed to be going really well until we hit July. So anyway i won't dwell in the past and have come up with a couple of new ideas that i might expand if there is sufficient interest.

Colress catacombs- You play Gaurdsmen under command of Deathwatch captain Clear out a genestealer brood that seems to be never ending. When even the godlike figure of captain Gregor seems to succumb to the fatigue it is down to the players to rally morale and complete the mission.

Power overwhelming- You play Members of the librarius of a space marine chapter who must act quickly in order to save their chapter from civil war after their chief librarian recovers a corrupted artefact.

The omnisiah protects- You play a space marine squad sent on a minor test mission for their new mk 9 (or maybe just a couple of swanky new pieces the mechanus knocked up.) armour quickly find themselves in way too deep. What was meant to be a simple clean up mission becomes a desperate escape when the obliterator cult appears seemingly from nowhere. 

Blood for the Blood god- You play Berserkers that must learn to use their rage to their advantage or they will be consumed by its terrible power in the face of the most glorious and terrible war that the Red tide has ever witnessed.

Of Monsters and Men- Marines vs nids, but when surrounded by death and thousands of men looking to him for assistance can chapter master Yuxiang of the Eradicators hold his chapter steadfast or will they Loose themselves in bloodshed after a 600 year absence from war. (Prequel to the angels wrath.)


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

this is what i think is best in order
1.power overwhelming
2.the omnissiah protects
3.of monsters and men
4.blood for the blood god
5.coless catacombs


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

If i had too choose. then I would go with Colress catacombs as it sounds action packed and different.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Either Colress Catacombs or Of Monsters and Men


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I personally like the sound of both Blood For The Blood God and Of Monsters And Men, with Corless Caracombs coming in a second.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

my only problem with catacombs is that if a space marine captain was leading guardsmen and died i doubt the guardsmen would be able to rally morale and fight the genestealers.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

The Captain doesn't die. At least I understand it as he simply starts to show signs of tiring


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

I like the catacombs....

I haven't done any RP yet but would like to join in. Being recently ex forces a guardsman seems an easy place to start!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

warsmith7752 said:


> Colress catacombs- You play Gaurdsmen under command of Deathwatch captain Clear out a genestealer brood that seems to be never ending. When even the godlike figure of captain Gregor seems to succumb to the fatigue it is down to the players to rally morale and complete the mission.


Why is a deathwatch captain leading guardsmen in purging a genestealer brood? Would he not have a deathwatch kill team to command? Not only that, but how/why would a space marine captain display fatigue to mortals?



warsmith7752 said:


> Power overwhelming- You play Members of the librarius of a space marine chapter who must act quickly in order to save their chapter from civil war after their chief librarian recovers a corrupted artefact.


So a single corrupted artifact in the hands of the chapters chief librarian is going to completely split a chapter and lead to its destruction; and its up to the other members of the librarium to stop this from happening?



warsmith7752 said:


> The omnisiah protects- You play a space marine squad sent on a minor test mission for their new mk 9 (or maybe just a couple of swanky new pieces the mechanus knocked up.) armour quickly find themselves in way too deep. What was meant to be a simple clean up mission becomes a desperate escape when the obliterator cult appears seemingly from nowhere.


I don't think it works that way; marine chapters would rarely field test new equipment without proper support and rigorous test beforehand (let alone everything they would have had to go through to get it from the Mechanicum or develope it themselves.)



warsmith7752 said:


> Blood for the Blood god- You play Berserkers that must learn to use their rage to their advantage or they will be consumed by its terrible power in the face of the most glorious and terrible war that the Red tide has ever witnessed.


Red tide? Isn't that a Blood Angel novel? This kinda reads as though it will be fight, fight, fight, fight, fight, fight, end.



warsmith7752 said:


> Of Monsters and Men- Marines vs nids, but when surrounded by death and thousands of men looking to him for assistance can chapter master Yuxiang of the Eradicators hold his chapter steadfast or will they Loose themselves in bloodshed after a 600 year absence from war. (Prequel to the angels wrath.)


Are the Eradicators at risk of losing themselves? Has the chapter master been absent after more than half a millenia? Is the chapter master taking command of all remaining Imperial forces? I don't get?


And that last bit is my big problem with all of these; there is next to nothing in any of these concepts (because thats all they are to be quite honest.) I mean, each of these 'descriptions' has only a sentence or two apiece and feels like you just thought of each one on a whim. From the little you have here, I'm not feeling any of them.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll step in here.

Dark, you answered your own complaints.

As you said, these are just concepts, a few sentences describing the general idea. 

You are shooting holes in things that we hardly know anything about. These concepts will be developed and with the right GM, and right players, I'm pretty sure any of these concepts could be pulled off.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

No, I really didn't Romero. These just barely being concepts created on a whim does not explain some of the choices they encompass. What part of random whim explains deathwatch captain leading guardsmen against genestealers?

Or librarians halting a chapter civil war?

Or a chapter master leading people in fighting Tyranids?


If the idea is which of these possible stories seems the most interesting, then I feel none of them contain enough of anything at this time. I keep seeing these interest check threads crop up with members putting four to eight idea's because they couldnt settle down and work on just one. Its going to be your work that you put the effort into, pick the one you want to do the most and give it your whole attention rather than divide that attention up. And if you really can't decide on any of them, then are any of these honestly what you really want to do?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Wise words there Darkreever. :victory:


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

And if i spend time developing a storyline that works only to find that nobody wants an rp based around what i have chosen (ergo the blood gorgon one that i wanted to run a while back)? I dont know about you but i am not a fan of wasting my time.

I feel you are being far to critical over this darkreever. These are indeed simply concepts. I do not see why details cannot be determined at a later date along with the meat of the story. My concepts are simply the setting and most basic outline of the plot as in my expirience the thing that draws people to an rp is either the gm or what you play as. The story is what keeps players interested.

I would like to say that Of Monsters and Men is an exception. It was intended to be a direct follow for the angels wrath so i do have the majority of that ready to go.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

I think an interest check thread for rps is fine, but would recommend limiting it to one or two at a time.

I can certainly understand the fear of putting a lot of thought into an rp just for it to never pan out, but do think most of the ones that progress any significant length are only the ones in which true dedication are applied to. So we may feel pressured to throwing up a bunch of ideas and asking what the people want. If you are a really good Gm then sure, you could probably make any idea work. But I feel the best job done by a GM is when they have truly come up with the idea themselves. They have to care about the setting, plot, and characters enough to make it have a strong impact on the players.

I would have to disagree about the story idea not being something that draws people to an rp. All three of the GM, the story idea, and what the players characters will be, are decisive factors.

I just want to look at the catacombs one as an example. A story cold be hammered out about why a deathwatch captain needs to lead guardsmen. Something about an unforeseen circumstance killing all the members of his team and most loyalist forces in the area. With no more marines to command he commands the only thing left: a group of guardsmen. But the next two parts I don't think should be in a concept. 

Never ending genesteelers reveals that the players will fight nothing but genesteelers the entire rp. _Personally_ I find that to be a boring idea, but I'm probably pretty hard to please. But, it just doesn't leave much room for further creativity. This of course can be changed in a further developed idea though, which is why I suggest checking interest for one or two more developed ideas instead. 

The other part of the concept is that the idea seems to revolve around the players having only one single major decision to play in the plotline, and that is whether or not they decide their characters will in fact rally themselves and complete the mission. Of course, a marine captain would never need his morale rallied by guardsmen so yes I assume the idea is the players standing up for themselves in the face of the enemy once support from their space marine companion dwindles. 

Anyway, it feels assumed that the players will ultimately come together and complete the mission because what other choice would they have if they want to see the rp actually continue to go somewhere? Though in all likelihood they would get slaughtered regardless  but that's why this is a story right? Because its a heroic event where crazy odds are overcome! 

So if this idea was further developed, it would be important to come up with more stakes than just the overall simplistic one. A lot of this is often generated by the characters themselves but being a good GM in my opinion requires incorporating the players' story arcs into your own designs. I would suggest trying not to see the goal of the rp to be 'completing the mission' but instead for everyone involved to learn something about themselves and the world around them through writing an adventure with multiple authors; taking something from the story and characters to remember for a long time to come. Just like you hope for with any book or story you read, or any movie you watch.


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

I'd love to do another RP with you mate, shame the Angel's Wrath didn't survive I was really enjoying it.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I was in process of writing up some more detailed information about Colress Catacombs to see if people were still feeling it. However lately things irl have really been swamping me, just today i had three tests and did a 5 hour shift at work. I'm hopeful that things will level off a bit in the next couple of months so i can sit down and work on something big that will be due for release once i'm finished with exams.

Either that or i might run a shorter rp between october and february which should be relatively quiet other than the couple weeks surrounding christmas because i will most likely be working 8+ hours a day.


----------

